# Coon Cat. Glasgow.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

" Lost large ginger maine coon cat, male & neutered. He's 4 years old, ginger with white chest & paws. He's microchipped. Missing from the Carmyle Area of Glasgow and was last seen on the 26th October ".

Please contact me or Kelly27 for contact details.........


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Are you working on a loss pet office? I noticed that you've posted lot of lost animals.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

just alerted all my friends back home to keep an eye out for the cat, i know it`s a stretch but if there`s any chance it`ll help then it`s worth trying. hope the kitty gets found soon


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Dirky47 said:


> Are you working on a loss pet office? I noticed that you've posted lot of lost animals.


Hiya, no just posting pets, to get the word around that they're missing xxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Also appears like this one is still missing.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Hiya, no just posting pets, to get the word around that they're missing xxx


Ohh I see. You are just the top concern here about missing pets. Great Job. :huh:


----------

